# Mk1 TFSI ..... 6 years on



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Well folks I've taken the plunge !

I decided I wanted a bit more pop and bang under the bonnet of my TT and have been looking at different power options with hopefully good usable power and reliability in mind .

After discussing a few options , possible builds with the guys at APS the decision was made and I have opted for a 2 litre TFSI conversion on my TT

A low mileage engine complete with turbo has been sourced and it's ready to go in the car . APS are doing the conversion work for me , I've dropped my TT off there and work should be starting soon

The tuning options on the K04'd TSFI engine are superb and huge gains can be made with a little hardware and mapping . The aim is for around 340 or so BHP  The engine has a wide power band and many have tuned S3's , ED30's etc with impressive results and I am hoping for a pretty quick car . 
APS's work is second to none as is their attention to detail , I am sure they will do a fantastic job . Will update thread as the work progresses .

Just one pic to start and here's my new engine


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Very interesting, look forward to seeing the progress. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like your going to beat Lee to getting this conversion done.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the figures on this once complete.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Look forward to seeing how this develops. Need more pics


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Looks like your going to beat Lee to getting this conversion done.
> Good luck.
> Steve


I don't think there will be many similarities between the two builds. One is essentially a stock swap the other is going to be a big turbo


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice, will be interesting to see this.

May I ask how much the engine has cost and what they are charging for the conversion?? Im guessing its going to be on par with BT builds?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your going to beat Lee to getting this conversion done.
> ...


Yep , Lee's building a monster TFSI , mine will be more of a swap with mods , although Loba do a turbo that will take it to around 400bhp , perhaps something for the future :roll:



Danny1 said:


> Nice, will be interesting to see this.
> 
> May I ask how much the engine has cost and what they are charging for the conversion?? Im guessing its going to be on par with BT builds?


Probably on a par with a similar BT build with a stroker kit for similar gains  more advanced engine , wide power band and minimal lag

Updates and more pic's will follow


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing this done Mark it's a great engine.

I'm sure there's a post somewhere stating you weren't going to mod this car :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice, Mark. Will be interested to see how it all goes.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

With already a stunning looking TT Mark your going to have stunning performance to match, it's going to be one awesome TT 8) Look forward to reading the updates.

Paul


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice - I'll be watching this with interest.

You know APS well already - I'm sure you're in safe competent hands!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol this has me smirking to myself Mark. Feels like we are stepping back in time. Should be a good conversion though, better starting point in terms of engine, seems a lot of cash to plough in to the car, but I know you've been and had the done from the factory thing before. It'll keep Ed and the boys busy I'm sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

conlechi said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


I do a turbo that'll take it to 400bhp , working on a newer version to take hopefully higher..


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

s3tt said:


> I do a turbo that'll take it to 400bhp , working on a newer version to take hopefully higher..


with all the work going into the conversion it would be rude not to bolt a bigger turbo on at the same time....


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... shall be watching this thread with interest Mark- in fact I might even have to find some jobs that I can get Ed and the lads to do, just so I can get to have a nosey around ...
... keep us posted ...

Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Should be a great conversion, looking forward to seeing it finished!!

Shak


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice one Mark, look forward to following this thread with (more than) a hint of envy.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

As I said to you over the weekend, if this all goes to plan it's going to be awesome 

John


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I admire your dedication but can't help thinking that the money you'll spend you could have kept the TTS :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Lol this has me smirking to myself Mark. Feels like we are stepping back in time. Should be a good conversion though, better starting point in terms of engine, seems a lot of cash to plough in to the car, but I know you've been and had the done from the factory thing before. It'll keep Ed and the boys busy I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep , back to the future Matt 



s3tt said:


> I do a turbo that'll take it to 400bhp , working on a newer version to take hopefully higher..


Sounds good Dan , perhaps something to explore once the conversion's done 8)



jamman said:


> I'm sure there's a post somewhere stating you weren't going to mod this car :wink:


Me James ............never :wink:



Ikon66 said:


> I admire your dedication but can't help thinking that the money you'll spend you could have kept the TTS :?


 The TTS was a very nice car Paul but I couldn't warm to it like the MK1 , with the new engine fitted with a few choice mods I hope to have the best of both worlds


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any more news on the engine transplant Mark.I'm not over APS till 19th Sept so was wondering how things were progressing ?


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

So jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any more news on the engine transplant Mark.I'm not over APS till 19th Sept so was wondering how things were progressing ?


Hi Ian
It's going to plan , slowly but surely , you know the guys at APS , they only do a good job with attention to detail 8) When I spoke to Ed prior to him going on his hols they were tackling the power steering set up . I am popping there next week to collect a few mods removed from my old engine and a catch up , will post up a progress report on my return


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's gonna be something else when it's done! Excellent work bud! Look forward to reading updates as they unfold :twisted:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Good effort.. Quality engine. So easy to tune for little ££ ;-)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Glad it's coming on Mark 

Certainly want a ride when it's finished... :roll:

John


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Mark thanks for the update guess it will still be there next time I'm over APS having a new clutch on the 19th.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Nice one Mark thanks for the update guess it will still be there next time I'm over APS having a new clutch on the 19th.


Might well be Ian , I am hoping I will have it back in plenty of time the ADI event


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Bit of an update ............ the engine's in 

with a little modification work to one of the engine mounts , Sachs uprated clutch between the engine and the gear box ready for a bit more power  it's in now the bay  
A custom 3" Down pipe next along with a few air con pipes being made up to fit . Some plumbing and electrics work and ecu to be sorted yet but all's going well , great work by the guys at APS 8)

Looks like it's meant to be there


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great news!! Im sure this will be a great car 8)

Quick question though, what is taking them so long, just as they are a company what is the hold up?? I understand its a lot of work but they obviously havnt been working on it everyday, just curious to the arrangements as I couldn't hack it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good are you still hoping to be at ADI


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing it on friday when i'm at APS.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Looking like it was meant to be in there Mark 

Glad it's getting there now, you must be getting bored of the daily driver by now...

John


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

That looks fantastic, fantastic work, what power will it be running?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking good Mark, are you replacing the gearbox or sticking with the gearbox from the 1.8?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome work Mark , that engine is fantastic and will transform the MK1. I'm jealous.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Danny1 said:


> Great news!! Im sure this will be a great car 8)
> 
> Quick question though, what is taking them so long, just as they are a company what is the hold up?? I understand its a lot of work but they obviously havnt been working on it everyday, just curious to the arrangements as I couldn't hack it?


It was always going to be be fitted in between their daily work , it's not just the work involved there's modifications needed , wiring , down pipe, air con pipes etc to name a few of the many needed . The work will be top notch and no corners cut to make it work as it should 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good are you still hoping to be at ADI


All depends on the next stage of the work Andy , I will be there regardless 



J3SHF said:


> That looks fantastic, fantastic work, what power will it be running?


Stage 3 tuning as done on a TTS , S3 with the same mods , we are hoping for 350 - 360'ish all going well 



mighTy Tee said:


> Looking good Mark, are you replacing the gearbox or sticking with the gearbox from the 1.8?


Yep Richard , the 1.8t box bolts straight on  


Duggy said:


> Looking like it was meant to be in there Mark
> 
> Glad it's getting there now, you must be getting bored of the daily driver by now...
> 
> John


Yep John , the A3's doing the job but not much fun !

.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

conlechi said:


> .
> Bit of an update ............ the engine's in
> 
> with a little modification work to one of the engine mounts , Sachs uprated clutch between the engine and the gear box ready for a bit more power  it's in now the bay
> ...


Awesome awesome ... 

Pioneering stuff Mark and massive respect for having the conviction to do this ...All eyes in the community are on your project. Credit to Ed at APS and the lads. :wink: The 2l tsfi and the mk1 will be a match made in heaven...  
Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Awesome work Mark , that engine is fantastic and will transform the MK1. I'm jealous.


Neil...Deliberate...meditate..then...focus..commit succeed.. Get a misano red qs and do this please... 

Damien.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good Mark! A proper 2 litre , none of this 2 litre stroker nonsense :wink:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like you're gonna beat me to it here mate haha - fair play looking good.

Oh & Caney.....you do realise a 1.8T 2L stroker block setup works in exactly the same principle as a 2.0 TFSI block - same crank, same rods, similar sized pistons (TFSI are slightly smaller) same size bearings and even the block is virtually the same - so in essence it's no different.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> Looks like you're gonna beat me to it here mate haha - fair play looking good.
> 
> Oh & Caney.....you do realise a 1.8T 2L stroker block setup works in exactly the same principle as a 2.0 TFSI block - same crank, same rods, similar sized pistons (TFSI are slightly smaller) same size bearings and even the block is virtually the same - so in essence it's no different.


Just less valves - so it's cheaper to uprate the head 

Looking good mark - see you at the next RR


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome work Mark , that engine is fantastic and will transform the MK1. I'm jealous.
> ...


I would dearly love to Damo , but have promised myself no more modding.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

neilc said:


> I would dearly love to Damo , but have promised myself no more modding.


How many times have we all made that promise. One less than 'I'm never drinking again'


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


How's that no modding thing going with the TTS then?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Just less valves - so it's cheaper to uprate the head


The valves aren't part of the block.....hence me not mentioning them   :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> How's that no modding thing going with the TTS then?


TTS has gone Matt , due to the change in the business it's been sold to make way for new stock. Currently running around in my old BT QS.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > How's that no modding thing going with the TTS then?
> ...


I thought it had gone... 

I was hoping for a trip around the circuit at ADI in it Neil, I suppose I had better make alternative arrangements :? 

John


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm as sorry as you John. But needs must I'm afraid.


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

awesome project!!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

L33JSA said:


> Looks like you're gonna beat me to it here mate haha - fair play looking good.
> 
> Oh & Caney.....you do realise a 1.8T 2L stroker block setup works in exactly the same principle as a 2.0 TFSI block - same crank, same rods, similar sized pistons (TFSI are slightly smaller) same size bearings and even the block is virtually the same - so in essence it's no different.


It was a joke as i knew your or Matt would bite  i had a 2 litre stroker don't forget :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're gonna beat me to it here mate haha - fair play looking good.
> ...


I wasn't gonna bite mate - I couldn't give a fook lol


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Had a look over your car Mark yesterday things are coming along nicely not sure you will have it for ADI Andy said.I had Nathan and new boy Curtis working on mine had a new clutch,bushes and front brake pads done which were falling apart  also got to go back next friday afternoon to have a brake vacuum hose fitted after they found a small split in it.otherwise another 10/10 for the APS boys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Had a look over your car Mark yesterday things are coming along nicely not sure you will have it for ADI Andy said.I had Nathan and new boy Curtis working on mine had a new clutch,bushes and front brake pads done which were falling apart  also got to go back next friday afternoon to have a brake vacuum hose fitted after they found a small split in it.otherwise another 10/10 for the APS boys.


Yep , ecu change and wiring to be sorted next , no guarantee's for the ADI , they won't let it go out until it's 100%


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting project, anyone got rr graphs of the 2tfsi vs the bam?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bit of an update 

Custom downpipe completed and test fit , not much room down there but all's good


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good!

When's it due to be complete?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I was hoping to see it last week but your car was at the fabricator for the downpipe. I had a good chat with Andy about it and reckon when completed you will have one awesome TT 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looking good!
> 
> When's it due to be complete?


No fixed date for this but making good progress  , all fairly new ground with fabricating new pipework etc , next up wiring and ecu swap 



mighTy Tee said:


> I had a good chat with Andy about it and reckon when completed you will have one awesome TT 8)


Yep Richard , should be pretty quick 

.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looks like it's all coming along nicely Mark- do you have any idea if this will be ready and on show for the APS TTmk3 open day on November 8th? ...
... I was sort of assuming that being one of the first conversions of its type Ed and the boys would be wanting to showcase their talents with this sort of custom conversion/fabrication work (especially as the day is very much geared towards all things TT related) ...

... or are you going to be whisking it away as soon as it's finished? ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looks like it's all coming along nicely Mark- do you have any idea if this will be ready and on show for the APS TTmk3 open day on November 8th? ...
> ... I was sort of assuming that being one of the first conversions of its type Ed and the boys would be wanting to showcase their talents with this sort of custom conversion/fabrication work (especially as the day is very much geared towards all things TT related) ...
> 
> ... or are you going to be whisking it away as soon as it's finished? ...


Hi Steve
It will be there on the day  
still some work to do , mainly electrics , ecu change and then onto the mapping , tweaking and testing


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Who is doing the mapping?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any more updates Mark ?.guess i might see it there when I'm over for service & mot in April.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any more updates Mark ?.guess i might see it there when I'm over for service & mot in April.


Hi Ian
April ........ I hope not :roll: 
I believe it is nearly there now , there has been some issues along the way and custom parts have been made to get around them , just minor bits left then down to MRC for the mapping


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Mark looking forward to the finished car. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any more news Mark I'm over APS next Friday guess its not finished yet.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Still there Ian  
I popped to APS yesterday to see how it's progressing . It's looking more complete now  , front end's back on , chatting to Ed and few PAS pipes to do , air box to be modded , engine loom for the donor ecu then down to MRC for mapping , testing etc

Few pics , the TFSI fits in there nicely 8)





Few more pics to upload later


----------



## Attic (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh boy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Custom downpipe and exhaust fitted


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming on well mate just remember stage2+ it's the future


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The sump sits nice and high , a bonus on a lowered TT

A custom made for clearance oil return pipe fitted


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Coming on well mate just remember stage2+ it's the future


Counting the days


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

I admire your patience, Mark. I think nine months is a pretty long time to wait! I'm sure it will be worth it, though, and I enjoyed the thread.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Jesus Christ this build has taken some time hasn't it. 
Hope the car delivers just want you wanted


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , it's been a while , quite a lot of new ground , fiddly adaptions of pipework and systems to make them work as they should . Next , a new loom from the ecu to engine ancillaries etc to make it work as it should , all sensors etc working as oem . Luckily it's not my daily so not been too stressed , will be glad to get it back though


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Yep , it's been a while , quite a lot of new ground , fiddly adaptions of pipework and systems to make them work as they should . Next , a new loom from the ecu to engine ancillaries etc to make it work as it should , all sensors etc working as oem . Luckily it's not my daily so not been too stressed , will be glad to get it back though


You would be screwed if it was your daily lol. Can't wait to see the results of this. Lee is doing the same build on my old TT but with a GT30 sized turbo to boot. That's if he ever gets cracking on it ha ha


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Matt B said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Yep , it's been a while , quite a lot of new ground , fiddly adaptions of pipework and systems to make them work as they should . Next , a new loom from the ecu to engine ancillaries etc to make it work as it should , all sensors etc working as oem . Luckily it's not my daily so not been too stressed , will be glad to get it back though
> ...


 didn't realise Lee's TT was your old one , cool glad to see it's still going and onto a new motor build 8) sounds like it will be awesome . Mine will be tame in comparison although a hybrid bolt on with no internal mods should take it to the very high 300's 
.............. think I'll be happy to have it running for now :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I can't wait to get a ride in your creation Mark

I'm sure it's going to be very special

John


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one mark look forward to seeing it next Friday then and cheating with Ed and the lads.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nearly there , looking good in the bay


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking good Mark. Will it be ready for Beaulieu?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking good dude! 8)


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate 8)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Looks like it was made for the mk1


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

8)

Getting closer.  Should be a riot when done.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

That engine looks so good in a MK1! Very interested to see what power it makes.

Now this makes me thinking if i can do this swap myself. At least i have the turbo alteady :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Few minor bits to go will update as it progresses 



mighTy Tee said:


> Looking good Mark. Will it be ready for Beaulieu?


Sadly not Richard ,end of the month looks more likely allowing for testing and mapping


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> .
> Few minor bits to go will update as it progresses
> 
> 
> ...


ADI it is then


----------



## notleks (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks very snug. That will be some bit of kit mate. I will watch this with envy


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Ooooh, bagsy a ride Mark... :roll:   

John


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Yeah, you won't be wanting to drop any screws or clips in there- there's not much room for fingers is there? Looks a snug fit, but very OEM which I really like...

... I should be at APS at the end of the month, so hopefully I might even get to see it running- might even be able to catch up if our paths cross Mark...

... Glad that there's light at the end of the tunnel for you now feller ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy **** that looks good!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Thanks Guys , really pleased it's nearly ready  and already looking forward to the ADI

Not sure on the engine cover colour , will probably change colour to perhaps Moro or black to match the plastics in the bay ....... only a minor detail for now :roll:

Shame the TFSI engine as not as pretty as the 1.8T when cleaned up ...... still I can live with that


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are you telling the insurance company of this change as I wanted to replace my engine in a car a long time a go and they replied it's a modification and cannot be insured due to this reason even though it's a same brand size and power engine?.
Guess what I did anyway lol :wink:

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sandy said:


> Out of curiosity, are you telling the insurance company of this change as I wanted to replace my engine in a car a long time a go and they replied it's a modification and cannot be insured due to this reason even though it's a same brand size and power engine?.
> Guess what I did anyway lol :wink:
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Yep all mods declared , wasn't a problem with my mod friendly ins co 

once ready to go back on the road I will notify the DVLA of changes


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

conlechi said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, are you telling the insurance company of this change as I wanted to replace my engine in a car a long time a go and they replied it's a modification and cannot be insured due to this reason even though it's a same brand size and power engine?.
> ...


Bloody insurance companies argh [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Love to have what you've got and I bet most of us would be thinking the same 

Well done and let us know the figures once ready and rolled.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks great Mark, are they looking to offer the conversion or is this a one off?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Engine is like a piece of jewellery - see what I did there?

Looks fantastic - expecting a full report very soon!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stub said:


> Looks great Mark, are they looking to offer the conversion or is this a one off?


Hey Stuart , good to here from you  it's been a long and tricky conversion ,probably easier if done again knowing the pitfalls etc , worth a call to Ed 



A8VCG said:


> Engine is like a piece of jewellery - see what I did there?
> 
> Looks fantastic - expecting a full report very soon!!!


Lol :roll:

Yep full report when I have the keys in my hand


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff Mark...You are nearly there mate.. 

Looks so neat and factory awesome. "OEM PLUS BABY" She will be amazing worlds apart form the 1.8t..Huge smiles ahead. Look forward to seeing you both at ADI.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any more updates mark ? Or have I missed it somewhere.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any more updates mark ? Or have I missed it somewhere.


Hi Ian , it's running and all systems go  some road tests and final checks to be done and hope to collect this week


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Mark look forward to seeing the thread updated once you get it back,it's been a long journey for you and your car.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

It's lives ! 
I Picked up the TT as planned today , a delayed train journey up , missed connections and late arrival was not the best start to the day :-( 
I arrived at APS , the car was shining in the sun waiting for me , so far so good  
A quick run through of the work , spec etc and then a quick drive to see how it felt .
Driving out of the industrial estate it felt very oem and smooth , I was sort of expecting something a little more raw I guess , the Sachs clutch is a a little more on and off than oem but I quickly got used to it it . I pootled out of the industrial estate onto a dual carriageway , moved from second to third gear and then booted it ..... WOW , it threw me back in the seat as it took off ! A few miles more of playing with it and scaring myself a bit in the process and back to give my thoughts to Nathan at APS , I am really over the moon with the job done . The car is solid and well put together

A 125 mile drive home let me put it through its paces , mainly motorway and a chance to stretch its legs . The car is awesome to drive very smooth and a comes on boost just under 3k rpm and has a massive power band and keeps pulling right up to the red line . The torque is amazing even in 5th and 6th gear ! 
It took a while with a lot of new ground covered and superb work done by the guys at APS .... the wait was worth while and am happy with the decision to go down the tfsi route with a few choice mods  rather than the 1.8 BT route  
In a nut shell I am delighted 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Sounds wonderful. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Awsome mate! Finally al running as it should be.

Did they also remap it, bigger fmic, 3 inch downpipe, intake etc?

Really interested in some RR graphs


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Beunhaas said:


> Awsome mate! Finally al running as it should be.
> 
> Did they also remap it, bigger fmic, 3 inch downpipe, intake etc?
> 
> Really interested in some RR graphs


Yep , FMIC , big downpipe , decat , HPFP ,VW sport intake hybrid ,mapped . It's not been on the dyno yet , guesstimated at around 360bhp 'ish


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

conlechi said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > Awsome mate! Finally al running as it should be.
> ...


That car will fly!
Cooler than this car a tt mk1 wont get (besides a 2.5 TFSI). So tempted my self now to do this but the electrical part holds me back :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Beunhaas said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Beunhaas said:
> ...


One of these will help :wink: http://www.qpeng.com/component/page,sho ... /vmcchk,1/


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Now that is verry tempting.

Maybe i have to start looking for some TFSI lumps :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Grats !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Made up for you mate [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Beunhaas said:


> That car will fly!
> Cooler than this car a tt mk1 wont get (besides a 2.5 TFSI).


Wrong,so wrong  ;there are better turbo out there and with 1,8t you can do so many things :wink:

PS.-nice work and car :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Mark Enjoy.  Glad i didn't get your bill at APS.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds fantastic, now we need pics!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Couple of recent pics with the engine fitted , more trim bits are back in the engine bay now , alloy strut brace and coolant cover  will post up some more pics when it's stops raining !


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks great! Congratulations.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Glorious, Mark. Well done. And very OEM-looking - as it's a blend of OEM bits and a few go-quite-a-bit-faster bits.  Very stealth.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > Awsome mate! Finally al running as it should be.
> ...


All the bits for stage 2+ and a few more should make 360 easy my R made 363 with a standard stage 2+ bits and APR map


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Conlechi,

it's wonderful to see what you've done & congratulations.

It's amazingly stressful the first time you take out your majorly modified TT - yours sounds like it was good from the start. The first 15 minutes of mine had me thinking 'oh god what have I done'..... then it suddenly came good!

APS are a great bunch & I know well the dual carriageway's you mentioned.

Great to hear your enjoying it.

Cheers Peter


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Conlechi,
> 
> it's wonderful to see what you've done & congratulations.
> 
> ...


Yep , really pleased Peter , the work is fantastic


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

.... great to read that it's finished and that you are enjoying it at long last Mark, that engine bay just looks so OEM, and I just think the driveability of the TFSI will be more enjoyable for 'real everyday driving' than a BT would have been ... Looking forward to seeing it in the metal soon ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The Blue Bandit said:


> .... great to read that it's finished and that you are enjoying it at long last Mark, that engine bay just looks so OEM, and I just think the driveability of the TFSI will be more enjoyable for 'real everyday driving' than a BT would have been ... Looking forward to seeing it in the metal soon ...
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> teve
> Steve


Thanks Steve
Yep realy enjoying it so far , it's a great car to drive


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Love this TT, I'll have to keep an eye out for it whenever I visit Newport.

Out of curiosity how much did work like this cost minus the engine. :lol:


----------



## Leesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks amazing, a real credit to you and APS! Really quite jealous just need to find myself a good TT first 'to buy as a present for the wife'!

Jon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Living with it ........

bit of an update , 6 weeks with the car back and putting some mileage on it , just a few hundred so far and It's not missed single a beat , really enjoying the tfsi lump under the bonnet  
a few hundered more until it goes back to APS for a nuts and bolts check over

Looking a bit dirty as I spent more time driving it than washing it :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Excellent. [smiley=dude.gif] Pleased to hear still going well.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Genuine enquiry.. :
Considering everything would you recommend the conversion/vs any other TT mk1 perf gain to anyone else?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A few months in and all's good no issues at all  
I've been using it as my daily on and off trying to stick some miles on it . It's an easy drive in traffic etc and comes to life on the faster roads ........ It's a short journey to work but sometimes better to go the long way :roll:

A swift trip to APS on Thursday for a nuts and bolts check over make sure nothing's moved etc


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Update ....
The car's running well with no issues ,just putting in petrol and driving it 

New engine cover on , alloy dipstick handle and a new brake kit fitted


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Pussy brakes. Real men have Big Reds... 

Except Tangotubby, who only serves to prove the rule.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mondo said:


> Pussy brakes. Real men have Big Reds...
> 
> Except Tangotubby, who only serves to prove the rule.


Lol .... everyone does red :roll: stealth black is the way forward 8)


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

conlechi said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Pussy brakes. Real men have Big Reds...
> ...


Agreed, stealth for life !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT Tom TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


Talking stealth :roll: ... Forgot to mention my black Milltek ceracoat zorst tips


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

conlechi said:


> Talking stealth :roll: ... Forgot to mention my black Milltek ceracoat zorst tips


Oooh I like those!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Love those too! Can you get those tips separately from a zorst?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DC240S said:


> Love those too! Can you get those tips separately from a zorst?


Milltek will supply if you nag them enough [smiley=argue.gif] they don't like supplying them on their own ,they are not specifically for a TT back box but will weld on with the help of a good zorst man 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

conlechi said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...Talking stealth :roll: ... Forgot to mention my black Milltek ceracoat zorst tips


 :-o

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The tfsi is such an easy car to tune and power gains are stupidly insane 

I've fitted a BCS 3inch dp and sport cat - milltek non res brand new on mine and the power delivery is immediately noticeable.

Nice build conlechi.

Still love the TT


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

2 yrs on and the car has been faultless  a peach of an engine , so responsive with a wide usable power band coupled with the handling and braking mods fitted makes it a mighty fine TT  ..... no regrets about going the 2.0 tfsi engine swap route over BT on the orginal engine , not the biggest power MK1 out there but delivery is spot on 

All credit to the guys at APS who's attention to detail is second to none 8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one Mark glad everything is still running ok


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow, I just read this thread from start to finish  8)

I would love to do this engine swap in my TT but have no idea who could be trusted to do such a big and specialised job here in Australia. Not to mention, whatever you paid in the UK, it would be double here :?

The fact that you've had the car back 2 years now and it runs without any hiccups validates your patience in waiting so long for them to get everything right! Well done.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this car, perfect blend of MK1 Style with the later engine, nothing wrong with a BAM etc, but those engines are fantastic, they did move things on.

I think the MK1 is a good base as the bodies dont seem to deteriorate with age like a lot do.

Is it a massively complex job to do, I expect it isnt super simple as there would be more about but not sure where the complexity would lie, not aware what bolts to what across generations, gearbox, 4wd gubbins and then the electronics. Does it fit in the bay without loads of metalwork ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

J4CKO said:


> I love this car, perfect blend of MK1 Style with the later engine, nothing wrong with a BAM etc, but those engines are fantastic, they did move things on.
> 
> I think the MK1 is a good base as the bodies dont seem to deteriorate with age like a lot do.
> 
> Is it a massively complex job to do, I expect it isnt super simple as there would be more about but not sure where the complexity would lie, not aware what bolts to what across generations, gearbox, 4wd gubbins and then the electronics. Does it fit in the bay without loads of metalwork ?


There were no metalwork alterations needed . The basic mechanical work was pretty straight forward , the engine mounts from the mk1 work with just a bit of modification to fit the tfsi , the mk1 gear box and transfer box were retained and bolt onto the engine , an uprated clutch was dropped in  
Turbo is on the opposite side and down low so custom pipework to the intercooler etc was needed . Custom downpipe and zorst made up

Donor ecu and conversion to the loom was done and all is compatible with the mk1 dash and sensor systems , my scanner will read and clear faults . 
Things like the alternator , repositioning of the aircon pipework although sound simple were awkward and time consuming looking for solutions due to the lack of space . The fuel system was uprated , DW65 In the tank , hpfp at the engine end ... there were some issues with the higher fuel pressure demanded by the new engine so pressure regulators were tried to up the pressure needed .

The plan was to keep everything working and oem looking , lots of small fiddly things were worth doing property for the end result .

The car was built with trial and error over a period of time with a few dyno runs at MRC to test and set up . A lot of new ground covered as it was not the normal mk1 modding route


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think conlechi did some of the usual stuff with the original engine..?
I like the mk1 ..whatever the reason..cheap bang for the bucks .. if you like but not that cheap by the time youve sorted a 90k car,and thats without touching the engine basic parts ! 
The elephant in the room(if you see a mk2 as a bit fat  ) for me would be I dont love the mk1 enough to put a normal mk2 engine into it.
I mean if I wanted a tfsi engine that bad Id put up with the orrible mk2 looks


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> I dont love the mk1 enough to put a normal mk2 engine into it.


  Can someone please ban this imposter! :lol:


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Great read, lovely car!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just over three years since the conversion and the car has been fantastic and very reliable . Over the last 6 months I've added a larger intercooler , bigger bore custom downpipe and exhaust long with an RS4 fuel return valve .
An early start this morning for a quick trip to MRC to get it on the dyno to tweak the mapping to suit . After a health check and few runs it made 341.4bhp / 515nm .
The turbo is maxed out and will give no more , peaking at 1.6bar with stage 2+ hardware . It's pretty rapid , mapped to give a wide usable power band .. it flies ! .
I'm pleased with the build and think this is as far as I will go engine performance wise . Plans are now to enjoy the car , maintain it perhaps tinker a little hear and there :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, A special MK1 made even better. 8) 341 bhp is a big increase for 1.6 Bar.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I need a tfsi in my life

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

We have an 07 Golf GTi, and I can imagine that that engine in a TT would be great


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice very nice indeed.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome work Mark!
People come and go in this forum (sell their car) but I hope you'll keep yours for a lonnnng time


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

CaptRon said:


> Awesome work Mark!
> People come and go in this forum (sell their car) but I hope you'll keep yours for a lonnnng time


Long standing TT'er now Ron , too much time and money invested in this one to part with it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Just over three years since the conversion and the car has been fantastic and very reliable . Over the last 6 months I've added a larger intercooler , bigger bore custom downpipe and exhaust long with an RS4 fuel return valve .
> An early start this morning for a quick trip to MRC to get it on the dyno to tweak the mapping to suit . After a health check and few runs it made 341.4bhp / 515nm .
> The turbo is maxed out and will give no more , peaking at 1.6bar with stage 2+ hardware . It's pretty rapid , mapped to give a wide usable power band .. it flies ! .
> I'm pleased with the build and think this is as far as I will go engine performance wise . Plans are now to enjoy the car , maintain it perhaps tinker a little hear and there :roll:


She's truly a credit to you Mark, one of the best around without a doubt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Just over three years since the conversion and the car has been fantastic and very reliable . Over the last 6 months I've added a larger intercooler , bigger bore custom downpipe and exhaust long with an RS4 fuel return valve .
> An early start this morning for a quick trip to MRC to get it on the dyno to tweak the mapping to suit . After a health check and few runs it made 341.4bhp / 515nm .
> The turbo is maxed out and will give no more , peaking at 1.6bar with stage 2+ hardware . It's pretty rapid , mapped to give a wide usable power band .. it flies ! .
> I'm pleased with the build and think this is as far as I will go engine performance wise . Plans are now to enjoy the car , maintain it perhaps tinker a little hear and there :roll:


 still looking good!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments guys  it really has been a labour of love with this little car .
Apart from the engine mods ive recently overhauled the coilovers and brakes to make it handle and stop better


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

How are those AP Racing calipers? Are they on 312mm discs (even though 2 piece)?

Is this the only TT conversion? I saw an S3 a few years ago.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

StuartDB said:


> How are those AP Racing calipers? Are they on 312mm discs (even though 2 piece)?
> 
> Is this the only TT conversion? I saw an S3 a few years ago.


The AP kit is a great kit , they are 330mm discs and really well suited to the TT . I've had a few kits on this TT and my previous modded TT and this is by far the best ,great confident stopping power and well matched to the MC . 
http://www.reyland.co.uk/seat-leon/

As far as I know this is the only running tfsi in a MK1 , there is another one being built but not running yet .


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

conlechi said:


> Just over three years since the conversion and the car has been fantastic and very reliable . Over the last 6 months I've added a larger intercooler , bigger bore custom downpipe and exhaust long with an RS4 fuel return valve .
> An early start this morning for a quick trip to MRC to get it on the dyno to tweak the mapping to suit . After a health check and few runs it made 341.4bhp / 515nm .
> The turbo is maxed out and will give no more , peaking at 1.6bar with stage 2+ hardware . It's pretty rapid , mapped to give a wide usable power band .. it flies ! .
> I'm pleased with the build and think this is as far as I will go engine performance wise . Plans are now to enjoy the car , maintain it perhaps tinker a little hear and there :roll:


A real credit to you and a fabulous example of the mk1 TT, I hope you have many more years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Pm me the cost of instal at atp please

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Treated the TT to a full paint correction , detailing and ceramic coating by a local company , collected it earlier today and it looks great for a 16yr Old car 

Click pics to enlarge and see the shine


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice very nice indeed


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Your car looks great, I had the paint corrected on mine when I got it and had it ceramic coated.

I was also shown the proper process of washing my cars by the chap that detailed it.

So easy to keep it looking it's best now

Cheers


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

looking mint 8)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

conlechi said:


> 2 yrs on and the car has been faultless  a peach of an engine , so responsive with a wide usable power band coupled with the handling and braking mods fitted makes it a mighty fine TT  ..... no regrets about going the 2.0 tfsi engine swap route over BT on the orginal engine , not the biggest power MK1 out there but delivery is spot on
> 
> All credit to the guys at APS who's attention to detail is second to none 8)


Got to say the 
Tfsi lump has more than enough umphhh!!! To get you going in the tt and @380bhp is more than enough power as I had my golf @353ft lbs torque on a k03 so the tt should be fine with a Tfsi K04 turbo strapped to it on stage 2 :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Did you front wheel drive it or manage to Quattro convert it?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sandy said:


> Did you front wheel drive it or manage to Quattro convert it?


 Yes kept all Quattro running gear , the tfsi engine bolts onto the original box with uprated clutch


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

conlechi said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you front wheel drive it or manage to Quattro convert it?
> ...


Excellent news

Thanks for the info Mark [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

5 yrs since the engine went in , apart from general maintenance and a few changes made along the way there has been no running issues and it's been very reliable . It's not my daily although sometimes used for the commute and a weekend drive it always feels special  
No badges on the car , just a new stealth addition only noticeable to the enthusiast eye to give a clue to what's under the bonnet :wink:


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Very nice, wishing you well for the next 5 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R7s (May 27, 2020)

Epic build you have there! I didn't end up reading through the pages but I did have a few questions throughout the bit of reading I did.

Did you end up keeping a manual in there? In the U.S for example, the MK2 TTS doesn't come manual and it's one reason I had backed out of buying a MK2. Otherwise, I would've jumped straight into the TTS 6 speed.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The answer is literally 4 posts above your question


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hello Mark, good to see this still owed by yourself, looking good.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Hello Mark, good to see this still owed by yourself, looking good.


Hi Ian , yep still enjoying it


----------



## R7s (May 27, 2020)

StuartDB said:


> The answer is literally 4 posts above your question


I suppose I was a bit lazy yesterday and hadn't gotten a chance to read through which I definitely should've!

These types of builds are very cool to see.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Still going strong , a few tweaks here and there , kw’s raised a few mm‘s recently to help with the poor roads around here 😒


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The tfsi engine is a beast when modded and mapped st2+ with an uprated hpfp, 600x300x60 fmic, Full 3” Exhaust system, RS4 fpv, Revo or ram air air intake. Well done mate nice to know she’s still around


----------



## grahamtt225bam (Aug 18, 2021)

Wonder would the 5 pot engine fit in there?


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

grahamtt225bam said:


> Wonder would the 5 pot engine fit in there?


Easily.
Remeber, Jetta 07K was made for mk4 Jetta


----------



## grahamtt225bam (Aug 18, 2021)

True


----------



## mk1chopper (Jan 14, 2021)

The mk4 jetta/bora didn't get the inline 5 it got the vr5 the mk5 got the inline 5 which is the same platform as the Mk2 TT.


----------



## grahamtt225bam (Aug 18, 2021)

Imagine a mk1 TT with a 5 pot engine omg that would be special


----------



## gedu (Sep 2, 2021)

mk1chopper said:


> The mk4 jetta/bora didn't get the inline 5 it got the vr5 the mk5 got the inline 5 which is the same platform as the Mk2 TT.


yeah, realized that after posting. But 07K has been showed into golf 2, 3 and 4 with it's gearbox, so I would be quite assured it will fit also to 8N TT 

And yes, 5 pot TT is on my bucket list. Jetta 07K would have some really good point's for using it, it really is designed to fit into 4cyl engine bay, it's almost 10cm shorter than Ford/Volvo 5 pot (that is used in Focus also). Also it's port injection, not FSI, but still same basic head as TT-RS (Infact they modified Jetta head to be able to stick FSI injector into head)


----------

